# I and Love and You Bully Sticks Question



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how many are in the package? It doesn't say.

I and Love and You No Stink Free Ranger Bully Stix at PETCO


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I zoomed in on the pic and it said a 5-pack.


----------

